# The Sledge Hammer (Intermediate cubers)



## JHB (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, just sharing a video I made on the basic "Sledge Hammer." It is intended for intermediate cubers; those who use 
2-Look OLL and are beginning to consider partial edge control.

[video=youtube_share;dK1MJJXGaxA]http://youtu.be/dK1MJJXGaxA[/video]


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 3, 2013)

question as I am always looking to find faster ways to help my cubing, will this help with my roux solving or is it only for cfop or FRID methods


----------



## KongShou (Apr 3, 2013)

chardison1980 said:


> cfop or FRID methods



cfop is fridrich


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 3, 2013)

ok thanks for the update as my main methods are waterman and roux with a little bit of petrus so I didn't really know that.


----------



## fhein (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll try to use it, but I'll probably end up spending more time thinking about it than it would take to do the double OLLE..


----------



## JHB (Apr 4, 2013)

fhein said:


> I'll try to use it, but I'll probably end up spending more time thinking about it than it would take to do the double OLLE..



I know what you mean! To be honest, half of the time I haven't practised my own good advice and checked the Last Layer edges BEFORE inserting the final F2L pair!



fhein said:


> ...will this help with my roux solving



Sorry, but no. However, all cubing knowledge is inherently good 
Really, Roux is far more advanced than "The Sledge Hammer." For people like me who are still memorising PLL algorithms, it is a small step that helps knock precious seconds off OLL. In my understanding, when you have completed F2L and are left with no correctly oriented Last Layer edges, 2-Look OLL really becomes 3-Look OLL!

I love seeing Rouxers Roux what they Roux best. Well done!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2013)

Dat music <3


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 4, 2013)

chardison1980 said:


> question as I am always looking to find faster ways to help my cubing, will this help with my roux solving


You can use it to force CMLL skip, or at least CO skip.


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 4, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> You can use it to force CMLL skip, or at least CO skip.


sorry still learning, CO skip?


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Corners Orientation.
Maybe I shouldn't call it "skip" if you use full CMLL


----------

